# My Formal Intro



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

well My name is Jessica but everyone calls me Jess or Jesse. I am 22 yrs old and i am engaged and have a 2 yr old son  I live in So. Cal and have 2 dogs 2 cats and 1 horse. I have been riding horses for 12 years and showing 7. I love to go camping, fishing, hiking, travel, building things and creating stuff. I also love taking pictures! I have traveled to florida and wisconsin with my family but we did not fly we drove there  I am attending college to get my business degree. I will have been attending for a year come this oct. Dont really know what else to put hehe. Here are some pictures i have taken in our backyard 

Chisum









And butterflies


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there. That photograph of the butterfly is lovely. The dog is cute too. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It's nice to "meet" you Jess. Chisum is lovely! 

I'm in Canada and have two cats, Muffs and Abby (in my signature). The cat in my Avatar is Neko, my grand-kitty (my adult daughter's cat).


----------



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks  i love when we get the butterflies, they are fun to snap pictures of 

its nice to meet you both as well  Im trying to get a picture of my other pets but... photobucket is being stingy with me lol.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I like Butterflies too! =D It's too bad they have a short life span.


----------



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

it is  there are times where winter catches them and tries to get them to play xD but she ends up killin em.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice photos. Im glad there is another good photographer on the forum. Chisum is beautiful dog. I love that color in dogs! Looking forward to seeing your other companion animals too! Welcome!


----------



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

why thank you 

here is one of my girl Winter, she is hard to take pictures of lol she is always gogogogogogo 









This is my girl Holly


----------

